

Ask HN: Best introduction to finance? - ekpyrotic

Guy, what do you recommend as a good introduction to quantitative and qualitative finance?<p>Can be videos, online course, books, etc.
======
anigbrowl
[http://www.amazon.com/Finance-Barrons-Business-Review-
Groppe...](http://www.amazon.com/Finance-Barrons-Business-Review-
Groppelli/dp/B00CC6FTMO)

They also have an excellent book on economics. I have several of the books in
this series and they're all good.

------
infinii
[https://www.khanacademy.org/economics-finance-domain/core-
fi...](https://www.khanacademy.org/economics-finance-domain/core-finance)

